# CTG (TOCO) readings



## diz

Does anyone know what the tocography reading would be on a CTG machine if you were having Braxton Hicks, and then what would the reading be for true uterine contractions...? 

Thanks


----------



## lou1979

i was on the CTG machine for a few days last week, and mine started at 10 toco and reached 36, she said that was normal for 29 weeks.


----------



## Marg_27

they say that anything over 25% is a true contraction. When they put me on the monitor before they sent me to labour suite my contractions were reading 85%.
HTH :hugs:


----------



## diz

Lou - thats normal for the base line isn't it...... that would have been picking up uterine movements from your breathing, general movements and babies movements, but there were would not have been any uterine contractions if it were at those levels....??? is that right...?


----------



## diz

Marg_27 said:


> they say that anything over 25% is a true contraction. When they put me on the monitor before they sent me to labour suite my contractions were reading 85%.
> HTH :hugs:


no i still don't understand .... percentage of what...??????? the CTG i was on didn't give percentages just a number.... sorry for being a pain Marg.


----------



## Vici

Mine went up to about 35 last time I was on and no mention of contractions or BHs :)


----------



## Marg_27

the numbers are the percentages lol sorry for confuzzlin you :flower:
so, like i said, over 25 for a true contraction (mild) and mine were at 85 before i went to labour suite (and i was 5cm dilated).
Any clearer??


----------



## diz

Hi Marg - when i had to go into hospital on friday night my reading was 150 and i couldn't really feel a thing.


----------



## Vici

diz said:


> when i had to go into hospital on friday night my reading was 150 and i couldn't really feel a thing.

150? You sure that wasn't something else? Like HB?


----------



## diz

Vici said:


> diz said:
> 
> 
> when i had to go into hospital on friday night my reading was 150 and i couldn't really feel a thing.
> 
> 150? You sure that wasn't something else? Like HB?Click to expand...

no the babies HB was from 135 - 165 the 150 was deffo the uterine contractions. The MW even asked if i could feel anything. When i said brax hix she laughed and couldn't believe i wasn't in any pain. They stared off every 7 mins, then progressed to every 5 mins.


----------



## Vici

Thats certainly something! My sister, like Marg, was about 90ish i think having full blown contractions at 8cm!! :)


----------



## diz

Vici said:


> Thats certainly something! My sister, like Marg, was about 90ish i think having full blown contractions at 8cm!! :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I'm getting them all the time. I'm at home and i can feel that they keep coming, and coming, and coming, same intensity as on friday night - don't hurt at all....


----------



## Vici

When you start having contractions you'll be off the chart :D


----------



## Mary Jo

I was having painless tightenings when I went for a trace at 40w and they were registering up to 100. I had no idea they were contractions till the mw said. Next day same thing. Two days on and the same but with a small amount of discomfort and coming regularly, every 5 mins. Baby came next day. Believe me they got painful. :)


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

mine went up to just over 70 and i couldnt feel them!! they were very irregular but more than 10 an hour and was told i had an irritable uterus!


----------



## elainegee

i was monitored at 25 weeks and saw the machine go to 30ish but i remember when in proper contractions and labour last time around it was up to 75+ xxx


----------



## Rebaby

I went in with pain last weekend and was admitted for a couple of days so spent quite a bit of time on the monitor, and the toco reading was betwen 8 and 12 the majority of the time, occasionally creeping up to 17/18 ish and then back down. At one point i did a really violent sneeze and it shot up to 35%, the midwife pointed it out on the graph afterwards :laugh2:

As it's a percentage though i figured that 100% would have to be the highest? :huh: That's a scary enough thought as it is, considering how much my uterus contracted and only got to 35! :help:


----------

